# Second puppy jabs = sleepy boy?



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi
Has anyone noticed their puppy being particularly sleepy after their vaccinations? Finn has slept most of the day since he had his second jabs this morning.....can they have this effect on him or is he just having a very lazy day?
Thanks


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought exactly the same when my Tess had her first vaccination. She seemed more tired and had a little less appetite too. If I hadn't given her a few days to settle in before I took her for the first vaccination I might have linked the tiredness to her being overwhelmed by her new environment.

The following morning she was her mad excited self and ate like a horse.

Had never noticed this before with any of my other dogs.


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

It was scorching hot when he had his first jabs four weeks ago and he'd only been here a couple of days so maybe it had the same effect then but he was knocked out all day by the heat so I didn't notice? Lol! Thanks!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ps....certainly not affected his appetite! Lol! Also couldn't believe he had literally doubled in weight in four weeks!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Ps....certainly not affected his appetite! Lol! Also couldn't believe he had literally doubled in weight in four weeks!!


I know its amazing how they put on weight. What type of puppy is he? I just can't help being nosey


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

He's a golden retriever/black Labrador cross....all black and full of cheekiness! Now four inches taller and twice the weight!!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Back to bouncy self today!!!!


----------



## Kathryn1980 (Aug 8, 2013)

My puppy will have her 2nd injection soon and it would be nice if she was sleeping all day after it cos it could be nice for a change


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Back to bouncy self today!!!!


Am glad for you. Hope he's doing what puppy's do best and keeping you on your toes.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Kathryn1980 said:


> My puppy will have her 2nd injection soon and it would be nice if she was sleeping all day after it cos it could be nice for a change


I was thinking the same thing about mine.


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol! It only lasted a day but it was a nice change from the puppy mayhem!!


----------

